# Webmasters - Dveloppement Web > Autres langages pour le Web > Coldfusion >  Recuprer un variable pass par l'URL

## mael94420

Salut a tous,
Bien qu'il n'y est pas une foule monstre sur le forum coldfusion, je tente quand meme le coup,
Est ce que quelqu'un pourait me dire comment recuperer la valeur d'une variable pass par l'URL

ex : monsite.com/mapage.cfm?numcli=10

Je voudrais rcuprer le 10

Merci

----------


## evincenzooo

Bhon bhen pour rcuprer une variable c simple tu met #request.nomVariable#

a+

----------


## mael94420

ok merci

----------


## popogendarme

ca ne marche pas chez moi...

je fais ca:



```
http://127.0.0.1:8500/cold_fusion/test/time_sheet_data_handling.cfm?numcli=10
```

et dans la page de destination



```

```

et coldfusion me dit:

Element NUMCLI is undefined in REQUEST.  


Quelqu'un aurait une solution?

----------


## cchevalier72

Hello

tu as plusieurs solutions, la plus simple consiste  pointer uniquement ta variable dans la page de rception. Par exemple si tu passes ta valeur via un lien :


```
<A HREF="/monsite/mapage.cfm?vId=10">Mon lien</A>
```

Tu retrouves le contenu de ta variable soit :


```
<cfoutput>#vId#</cfoutput>
```

 ou encore


```
<cfoutput>#url.vId#</cfoutput>
```

Si elle vient d'un formulaire avec la mthode post :


```

```

Tu reprends la variable soit :


```
<cfoutput>#vMaVar#</cfoutput>
```

 ou encore


```
<cfoutput>#form.vMaVar#</cfoutput>
```

Pour all un peu plus loin, tu voir la liste des variables passes en mode dbug ce qui est fort utile. Et en utilisant le formulaire, il existe une variable qui contient la liste des variables avec comme sparateur une "," ce qui est parfois for utile pour le traitement de formulaire dynamique : 

```
#form.FIELDNAMES#
```

Voil jespre tavoir aid
@+

PS: Pour le message d'erreur de Coldfusion "Element NUMCLI is undefined in REQUEST.", il s'attend  recevoir une variable de type SQL et ne trouve pas ta variable request.numcli.

----------


## popogendarme

Merci beaucoup pour ta precieuse reponse.

----------

